# Suggestion:  have location a required field in profiles



## gr0uch0 (Mar 10, 2017)

Mods:

Can you please make location a mandatory field in one's profile?  There are numerous instances where someone is looking for local knowledge, only to find out that the majority of what's been put forth is inapplicable in that member's geography.  Prime example was a lady earlier in the week who'd asked whether WSM or Weber Kettle, and the thread was on.  Back and forth, forth and back, and then there was a comment that didn't make a lot of sense.  Come to find out she was in London, and a lot of what had been provided to her may well have been inapplicable.  Another where Academy was cited as a product source as an answer to a question, only to discover the question came from someone with no location, and no Academy in their region.  Same with others who are asking questions, members impart their knowledge and experience, only to find out that it's inapplicable because of where the questioner resides.

If we can glance in the upper right hand corner of the post, see where the question may be coming from, it's likely to get better--and quicker, in some instances--answers, rather than some of the wild goose chases that seem to be popping up.  If those outside the area from who may be posing the question want to weigh in, they still can, but the member posing the question is likely to get better and faster answers than if he or she didn't provide some idea of where they are.  Easily enough alleviated, boys, by making this a required field for registration:  even if it's only the state of residency if someone would rather keep more specifics to themselves.  Gracias!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2017)

This is a really great idea.  If none of the admin see this I will bring it up to them.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 10, 2017)

c farmer said:


> This is a really great idea.  If none of the admin see this I will bring it up to them.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Thanks, Adam:  sure beats the hell out of chasing rabbits down holes and lobbing purported wisdom when it ends up being nothing more than stupidity at the end of it all.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 19, 2017)

gr0uch0
 we have had this discussion before and its a sensitive topic. We found in the past that some people don't feel comfortable in providing this information and when it was required they didn't finish the registration process.

I have edited the welcome PM that everyone gets to encourage that they fill that information out so that people can give better advise.

Let me know if you have anything else that you feel I should consider.

Brian


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 19, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> @gr0uch0 we have had this discussion before and its a sensitive topic. We found in the past that some people don't feel comfortable in providing this information and when it was required they didn't finish the registration process.
> 
> I have edited the welcome PM that everyone gets to encourage that they fill that information out so that people can give better advise.
> 
> ...


That helps, Brian:  thanks.  Hopefully those who don't have location included will see the benefit of doing so.  Thanks again!


----------



## tropics (Mar 19, 2017)

I also think it is a great idea! I can't count the amount of times I have ask were are you located and never get an answer

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2017)

If you use the mobile app you can't see the location, when the member joined, or the post count they have.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 19, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If you use the mobile app you can't see the location, when the member joined, or the post count they have.


Those sound like adds that should be on the mobile...Brian??


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 19, 2017)

One of the things I like about this site is seeing input from folks from all sorts of places. That being said, I can appreciate those who value their privacy, especially in the internet world today. Although I love to see where people are from, I don't think noting that should be a requirement.

I don't have "location" enabled on my phone, for what it's worth. No one needs to know where I am....


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 19, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> One of the things I like about this site is seeing input from folks from all sorts of places. That being said, I can appreciate those who value their privacy, especially in the internet world today. Although I love to see where people are from, I don't think noting that should be a requirement.
> 
> I don't have "location" enabled on my phone, for what it's worth. No one needs to know where I am....


Agreed, SM, I don't have that turned on my phone either--not only do I not like having geo-centric ads being sent to my phone, it can also drain the battery more quickly in some instances.  My point in bringing this up was the lack of accurate information being provided on several recent instances.  For those who don't choose to include their location on their profile (even if it's just state), they should know that they may not be getting correct information because of their desired "anonymity".  Going forward, I'll ask more location questions if it doesn't appear on their profile, and it's germane to the question posed.  Just thought it would be easier if all had this information included for more accuracy--even if it is just a state reference.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Agreed, SM, I don't have that turned on my phone either--not only do I not like having geo-centric ads being sent to my phone, it can also drain the battery more quickly in some instances.  My point in bringing this up was the lack of accurate information being provided on several recent instances.  For those who don't choose to include their location on their profile (even if it's just state), they should know that they may not be getting correct information because of their desired "anonymity".  Going forward, I'll ask more location questions if it doesn't appear on their profile, and it's germane to the question posed.  Just thought it would be easier if all had this information included for more accuracy--even if it is just a state reference.


For once we agree Groucho! It's almost impossible to answer some questions unless you know the temp & in some cases the elevation. I don't need to know your street address, but if you live in Denver, Anchorage, London, or Miami. That would be enough info to at least give a reasonable answer to some questions.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 20, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> It's almost impossible to answer some questions unless you know the temp & in some cases the elevation. I don't need to know your street address, but if you live in Denver, Anchorage, London, or Miami. That would be enough info to at least give a reasonable answer to some questions.
> 
> Al


I agree as well, but some are really wiggy about locations...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm like Johnny Cash

I'm everywhere man.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 20, 2017)

nepas said:


> I'm like Johnny Cash
> 
> I'm everywhere man.


You're definitely out there!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 20, 2017)

nepas said:


> I'm like Johnny Cash
> 
> I'm everywhere man.


And I'm the Beatles.

A real nowhere man.  Sitting in my nowhere land.


----------



## wild west (Mar 20, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> If you use the mobile app you can't see the location, when the member joined, or the post count they have.


 I do see it on my mobile if I tap on the user name of the poster. For instance you are from Bend Oregon have 19477 posts and join date was 10/4/12.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 20, 2017)

Me too from my iPhone. 













IMG_8811.PNG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 20, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

wild west said:


> I do see it on my mobile if I tap on the user name of the poster. For instance you are from Bend Oregon have 19477 posts and join date was 10/4/12.


You are correct, but I have to click on the user name to see that. Then go back. On the computer that information is in the thread header.


----------



## wild west (Mar 20, 2017)

I see. I only use my mobile so didn't know that


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 20, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You are correct, but I have to click on the user name to see that. Then go back. On the computer that information is in the thread header.


I hardly use the mobile app on my phone due to the eye test requirements of it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I hardly use the mobile app on my phone due to the eye test requirements of it!


I use mine 95% of the time. We don't have a computer at home!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 20, 2017)

They now have computers on phones?


----------



## 801driver (Apr 4, 2017)

I agree that I do not like my phone tracking my exact location and broadcasting that out either, but I think what we are are talking about here is general information of what country or what state people are in.  Someone in WI asking a question might have a harder time holding temp in the winter than some in TX or FL it might be helpful to know where they are to try to help them out, or types of wood to suggest.  Are there many Mesquite trees in PA?. 

Like me in "NE Oklahoma," well that narrows it down to about a thousand square miles.  I am not too worried about someone here knowing that.  Same with "East of Tulsa, OK," still you would have a hard time sniffing down my smoke and spying on my secret methods, right?

I think in the course of discussions here, any intelligent person could track us down pretty closely if they really wanted to, so what?  It would be much easier to just send me a message and I will tell you.  I'll put the ribs on, you pick up some beer on the way and we will smell the smoke while we are having a few beers and talking.


----------

